#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  > Беларусь >  > > >  >  >  В Беларусии есть ученики Чокьи Ньима Ринпоче?

## Ann Ginger

Есть ли практикующие в Беларусии линии передачи учений Чоклинг Терсар?

----------


## Иван

Не отвечает никто,может и нету(.  Я сам ученик Оле Нидала,но хотел бы увидеть Чокью Нима Ринпоче и Сонама Дордже.

----------


## Иван

P.S. Недавно наконец то купил "Блистательное величие" Тулку Ургьен Ринпоче на минской книжной ярмарке,последняя была.

----------


## DinDin

Я не знакома лично с Чокьи Нима Ринпоче. Но я ездила на семинары Мингьюра Ринпоче и ламы Тензина Зангпо в Москву. Есть мысль съездить к Чокьи Нима в след. ноябре на его ежегодные учения в Непал. А так я больше отношу себя к линии Дуджом Терсар, потому что группа в Минске довольно сильная. Я тоже в прошлом году прочла "Блистательное величие" - вдохновляющая книга.

----------


## Иван

Чокьи Нима Ринпоче собирается в конце мая и начале июня посетить Подмосковье и Киев.Если получится,хотел бы съездить.

----------


## DinDin

Наверное и я поеду. Подмосковье - это Кунпэнлинг?

----------


## Olle

> Наверное и я поеду. Подмосковье - это Кунпэнлинг?



http://rangjungyeshe.ru/page.php?id=523

----------

DinDin (30.03.2012)

----------


## Ann Ginger

> Наверное и я поеду. Подмосковье - это Кунпэнлинг?


Можем встретиться на Рижском и вместе поехать на электричке уже до "Радужного" (2,5 часа на электричке + 30мин на такси)
Спишимся, когда будет регистрация. Может быть организуют автобусы, тогда вообще без проблем.

----------


## DinDin

Возможно. Если все сложится и я поеду.

----------


## Иван

Собирается ли кто с Минска или с Беларуси на учения Чокьи Нима Ринпоче в Подмосковье(13-17 июня 2014)? Мне на данный момент есть с кем ехать,но не на 100%. Я хочу взять палатку,рюкзак, а с Минска прямых поездов туда нет. В общем если кто собирается с Минска(или рядом) на машине и есть свободное место прошу откликнуться. Пару слов о себе: Иван,32 года,ученик Ламы Олега с 2012-го.

----------


## Пема Ванчук

Я слышал, к нам, в Беларусь собирается Патрул Ринпоче.

----------

Иван (04.06.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (04.06.2014)

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Я слышал, к нам, в Беларусь собирается Патрул Ринпоче.


вот как? когда? с какой программой?

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> вот как? когда? с какой программой?


Пока что у меня была информация из Бельгии о том, что Ринпоче интересуется возможностью приехать в Беларусь. О программе, времени и месте сообщим позже в группе "Буддисты Беларуси" Вконтакте.

----------

Тензин Таши (05.06.2014)

----------

